# career



## edward (Feb 11, 2009)

so i did quite well on the aptitude test, i talked to the guy that runs the local and he said i will be getting an interview in may. i have been working as an electrician for three years working for a few different contractors. 

if i were to be accepted in the apprenticeship program, what would that mean for me if the union contractors had no work? am i laid off until "x" number of electricians ahead of me on this list go back to work? I have no bias for non-union or union I am just trying to provide for my me and my wife. 

it seems clear to me that many union workers that are retired have a lot of good things to say about their history. however i have seen a few posts from some younger guys that are in the apprenticeship program and are sort of stuck right now. i've never had a real problem with being laid off for a few months(going on 3 right now) but i just want to make the best decision i can, so i would like some input on the benefits of the NJATC and also the drawbacks of working union. i'm really not quite sure what to do right now.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

Go with the union, BUT never take being out of work as a given. When there are 1200 men ahead of you, you have to do something to feed yuor family.

Heck I'd work 7X8 double shift at Walmart to feed my family if necessary.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

brian john said:


> Go with the union, BUT never take being out of work as a given. When there are 1200 men ahead of you, you have to do something to feed yuor family.
> 
> Heck I'd work 7X8 double shift at Walmart to feed my family if necessary.


The union guys around here call walmart the DEVIL.:laughing:

I would do the samething.


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

william1978 said:


> The union guys around here call walmart the DEVIL.:laughing:


This website needs an "Independent Electrician Topics" forum, so you can go over there and whine about the union guys.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

miller_elex said:


> This website needs an "Independent Electrician Topics" forum, so you can go over there and whine about the union guys.


The union guys don't really seem to whine about non-union guys here much at all, so there's not really any point. They just have a whole other special set of things to talk about, so they have their own place here. That's the only reason for that.


----------



## slickvic277 (Feb 5, 2009)

Edward,if your accepted into the program there we'll be a job for you, as cheap first period apprentice's are always wanted.
You will be an indentured apprentice to a contractor,as long as that contractor has work you will as well.
Being indentured means this;You will not be allowed to quit working for your contractor,you will either serve your entire apprenticeship with the one contractor or you will have a scheduled rotation,for example every six months you will work for a different contractor to gain a varied work expierence.
Most locals do one version of this type of apprenticeship program.I don't know what the work situation is where your at,but typically new apprentices entering the program are not added to the unenployment list,they are given asigned contractors befor school starts.Again typically if they do not have a work load to handle new apprentices they will delay the start date of the program until work opens up.
Good luck with your interveiw.Show up early,be clean and be sharp.
If you get accepted and they delay the start date be patient it will pay off and you will be thankfull you did.:thumbup:


----------

